# mkisofs file order



## kb6rxe (May 26, 2018)

I want to make a cd to play some audio files in my car. 
I made an iso file using mkisofs and used *.mp3 as the file specification for the input files to be recorded.
I burned the cd with cdrecord and when I played the cd in the car, the files played in reverse alphabetical order. 

I made another iso file specifying the sort order in a file which I used as an input to mkisofs and the files were recorded correctly. But that would be a real pain if I had many files (this time I only had 16).

Isn't there a way to tell mkisofs to record the files in ascending alphabetical order (a to z) without having  to create a sort.txt file?


----------

